# Cohiba (D.R.) El Presidente Cigar Review - Average cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a bad cigar that started out spicy and stayed that way. Had a decent cedar taste as well that got better through the smoke. Overall it was a go...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (D.R.) El Presidente Cigar Review - Average cigar


----------

